# ADA Amazonia



## Kelvin12 (30 Nov 2021)

Hello All,
Probably going to answer my own question here but nevertheless.....
I am thinking of adding ADA Amazonia to a sump tank for my 40lt PRL shrimp tank.  I already have filter sand as its substrate and don't want to change that.  The reason for the Amazonia addition is for its buffering effect.  I don't want it as an actual tank substrate itself due to food particles being tapped plus the tank is already up and running and don't want to disturb that.  

Question:  I know adding the full planned 9kg to a sump in one go is going to send the tank balance into overdrive but what if I added it slowly over a few weeks at about say a 1/4kg at a time.  Would that smooth out the blow perhaps.  PRL are delicate sensative little critters at the best of times so really unsure if this is a wise planned operation or not.   Welcome any input or suggestions here even negative ones.  
Dirk .


----------



## Angus (30 Nov 2021)

Kelvin12 said:


> Hello All,
> Probably going to answer my own question here but nevertheless.....
> I am thinking of adding ADA Amazonia to a sump tank for my 40lt PRL shrimp tank.  I already have filter sand as its substrate and don't want to change that.  The reason for the Amazonia addition is for its buffering effect.  I don't want it as an actual tank substrate itself due to food particles being tapped plus the tank is already up and running and don't want to disturb that.
> 
> ...


Add it to a bucket and change all the water everyday until it has leached, or you could use tourmaline balls.


----------



## Wookii (30 Nov 2021)

Kelvin12 said:


> Hello All,
> Probably going to answer my own question here but nevertheless.....
> I am thinking of adding ADA Amazonia to a sump tank for my 40lt PRL shrimp tank.  I already have filter sand as its substrate and don't want to change that.  The reason for the Amazonia addition is for its buffering effect.  I don't want it as an actual tank substrate itself due to food particles being tapped plus the tank is already up and running and don't want to disturb that.
> 
> ...



If you are just looking for buffering and to give the shrimp a substrate to graze on, try Dennerle Shrimp King Active soil. It is a soil like Amazonia in that is is a grain formed baked soil, and has a strong downward buffering effect on pH, but does not have the huge dose of ammonia added that many aquatic soils have and so will be safe to add to your sump fairly quickly.


----------



## Kelvin12 (1 Dec 2021)

For some reason Dennerle soil isn't available here in AU, every other product is but not the soil.   Maybe a supply issue.   So looks like Amazonia v2  is the go for my bit and I will treat the sump as a new seperate tank until things settle which won't be a problem then drip the Amazonia water gradually into the shrimp tank.    

Thanks again for the input.  Truly is a great forum alright.
Dirk


----------



## Wolf6 (1 Dec 2021)

I'm no shrimp wizard but wouldn't adding some peat to the sump achieve the same without the ammonia worry?


----------



## Wookii (1 Dec 2021)

@Wolf6 is right - I misunderstood your query @Kelvin12, I thought you wanted to keep shrimp in your sump as their permanent residence and were looking for a substrate for them. If all you are looking to do it add tannins and acids etc, then adding peat granules is a good option. Alternatively there are a number of pre-bottled products (e.g. EasyLife Catappa-X) you can use to add the same, or you could directly add botanicals like alder cones, Indian almond leaves, oak leaves etc. I wouldn't put fresh aqua soil anywhere near a stocked shrimp tank if I were you, unless you want to see them all dead on the bottom.


----------



## Kelvin12 (1 Dec 2021)

Hi Wolf6, getting decent peat is near impossible here in AU so not an option unfortunately.  I tried to go that option previously some time back.    

Wookii, no the shrimp aren't going in the sump they are staying in the tank where they are now.  I just don't want to disturb the tank as it is now.   I already use IAL and alder cones.  AU water is pretty much on the moderate to hard side.  Very reluctant to use any of the water treatements.   I will treat the sump as a new set up and wait till it stabilizes for a month or whatever it takes before adding that water to the shrimp tank.   I am happy with what I have read about using Amazonia along with recomendations and it looks like the standard over here for all CRR's and PRL's breeders. 

Dirk


----------



## Wookii (1 Dec 2021)

Kelvin12 said:


> Hi Wolf6, getting decent peat is near impossible here in AU so not an option unfortunately.  I tried to go that option previously some time back.
> 
> Wookii, no the shrimp aren't going in the sump they are staying in the tank where they are now.  I just don't want to disturb the tank as it is now.   I already use IAL and alder cones.  AU water is pretty much on the moderate to hard side.  Very reluctant to use any of the water treatements.   I will treat the sump as a new set up and wait till it stabilizes for a month or whatever it takes before adding that water to the shrimp tank.   I am happy with what I have read about using Amazonia along with recomendations and it looks like the standard over here for all CRR's and PRL's breeders.
> 
> Dirk



Right - I still don’t get what you are trying to do? 

After a month of sufficient water changes with your fairly hard water to flush out the ammonia that will kill your shrimp, the soil will have used up most if not all of its buffering capacity anyway, so the water in your ‘soil’ tank will be exactly the same as the water change water from the tap that you put in your shrimp tank? All you’ll have done is wasted the money for soil?

In terms of peat, don’t you have access to products like Eheim Torf pellets, Fluval Peat Granules, or JBL Tormec?

That said, even if you do have access to those products, whilst the peat granules will add beneficial acids to the water (in the same way your botanicals do) they’ll have little impact on pH in hard water (I assume getting the pH down is what you are trying to achieve?).

Your only line of attack to get the pH down, is to eliminate carbonates from the tank water, by using RO water or rain water.


----------



## Kelvin12 (2 Dec 2021)

Yes the idea was to reduce the PH as its still a bit high for PRL.  According to what I have read on the net from various posts and articles for this V2 Amazonia its ammonia 'should' drop to zero in a couple of days along with nitrites and nitrates with water changes its supposidly an advance on the older and was produced because of the ammonia problem. 

 The alternative is for me to restart this tank using the Amazonia which I am considering as its only a 40lt so not a big stretch.  I have an alternative tank to house the shrimp.  I don't  actually mind re doing it as its not going to be a permanent set up long term.  I will be re-seeding if I do.  I have several bags of noodles and spheres in other tanks.  

I do use RO water and remineralize it.  It reads 0 TDS from the filter.  I remineralize it to 135 TDS, (recommended).  I do struggle getting a KH reading though for starters as the API kit turns yellow immediately in the tube.  So I am guessing here the end point is already there at 1 drop of solution.   My GH is really unknow at the moment as I suspect the solution is crook and no matter how much solution I add the colour does not change.   Apparantly common for API at the moment.  I am waiting on a Sera GH kit in the mail at the moment but our post is a disaster and pidgeons a better option. .

I haven't come across or heard of any of the peat granuals you mentioned although I haven't  actually been looking for granuals either. 

I appreciate your advice and others its good of everydody to take the time.

Dirk


----------



## rebel (2 Dec 2021)

Yeah just bucket cycle for one month to rid of the ammonia and add to sump in a bag. Then you can take it out once it's 'spent' and replace.


----------

